# JPEGS CONVERTING to UTF-8 FILE (DRIVING ME NUTS!)



## kohanlon (Dec 10, 2011)

Wasn't sure where to post this...Taking pictures on my Blackberry and emailing them to my Yahoo account like I have always done. But when I open the jpeg and try to to save it, it converts to a UTF-8 file, which I cannot open. Any ideas?


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

a couple of things to try & to check:

what is the file extension when you see them on your Blackberry?

you may need to convert them before emailing if the Blackberry is encoding them as UTF-8 - try downloading a file to your computer and see what file extension it has & if it opens normally

If it doesn't open normally try converting it to jpeg (even if it has the file extension for jpeg) using Format Factory (link in my sig) or whatever conversion software you may have.

Check your setting for file saving in your Blackberry's manual - there may be some options there for how the files are saved.


----------



## kohanlon (Dec 10, 2011)

They are jpegs on the phone and when they come to my yahoo email. But when I go to save on desktop it asks: "Do you want to save as =_utf-8_B_SU1HMDAzNDctMjAxMTEyMTAtMTYzMC5qcGc=_="

It offeres no other option.


----------

